# subs needed nassau, suffolk county ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

We need plowing and shoveling subs and sub crews for both Nassau and Suffolk County, NY. You must be reliable and available, when it snows. We do all commercial and some commercial residential all over Long Island and are looking to positions people near the jobs to cut down on traveling.

Please email me at [email protected] with equipment owned # of people available, experience and I will call you.

If you prefer you can call me @ 516-250-3528.

Lets break NY tradition and get ready early for this season!!

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

email & pm sent


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Scott, email sent as per our phone tag messages.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Whats up Scott? Looking foward to another year, let me know when the meeting is. Give me a call or drop me a email. Thanks Rich


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Still here, still ready. Got a couple of spreaders to go over, but everything has been ready to fly since October. If we could just get people to hand in their contracts faster.


----------

